# Aggressive Vizsla



## Sofi (Aug 15, 2020)

We have a 5 month old vizsla and we have been noticing aggression towards us. We gotten her trained but even after that if you go near her if she’s eating she will growl and snap at you. If she has a treat their are some days you can take it out of her mouth no problem but others she has the same defensive stance growls and snaps. Is this normal or should be more worried. (Not aggressive Towards other dogs)


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

My suggestion would be to feed her an entire meal from your hand several times a week. Let her know that you are the provider of food and that you are not going to take it away from her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She is resource guarding.
Trying to take treats from her mouth, could intensify the problem.
You really need to work with a behaviorist, not just a trainer.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Nope* not tolerable. My doggo did it once to me and I Mike Tysoned his ass right in the muzzle. He has NEVER growled or snapped again...and that was that. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

Cavedog said:


> My suggestion would be to feed her an entire meal from your hand several times a week. Let her know that you are the provider of food and that you are not going to take it away from her.


Seconded. When my dog was a puppy he didn’t like to eat so we begged him to eat by hand feeding. Not sure if that solved it or he never had this issue, but he never developed this issue. We still mess with his food or bone from time to time just to make sure he never develops this problem.


----------

